# المعايير القياسية الدولية للأجهزة الطبية



## أشرف الحسن (24 فبراير 2011)

إخواني الأعزاء
عند قيام أي مستشفى أو أي جهة طبية بشراء جهاز طبي،،،، أول ما تقوم به هو الرجوع إلى احدى المعايير القياسية الدولية التالية:
Us-fda
european medical devices directive (mdd)
canadian medical devices regulations (cmdr)
japan's pharmaceutical affairs law (jpal)
quality managment (iso,qsr,pal)
وأيضا تقوم الجهة الطبية بتصنيف الأجهزة بناء على هذه المعايير،،،، كما تعطي تحذيرات رئيسية وملاحظات هامة على الأجهزة بناء على هذه المعايير،،،، نضيف إلى ذلك أنها عامل رئيسي في تحديد متطلبات ما قبل تركيب الجهاز،،،، 

وللعلم فمعرفة هذه المعايير ومعرفة تفصيلها أصبح متطلب رئيسي في سوق الأجهزة الطبية،،، وشرط أساسي لقبول المهندس الطبي في تلك الجهة

هذه أهم المعايير القياسية،،، أرجو من حضرتكم اخواني اثراء هذا الموضوع،،،، فهو موضوع جديد في قسم الهندسة الطبية وقلما تم التطرق إليه،،، لكي تعم الفائدة للجميع


----------



## العيون الدامعة (24 فبراير 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور أخي الكريم


----------



## أشرف الحسن (24 فبراير 2011)

نأتي على بعض التفصيل لمعايير وتنظيمات الأف دي ايه
يقوم تصنيف الأف دي اي بفرز الأجهزة إلى ثلاث تصنيفات،،،، كلاس 1، كلاس2، كلاس3
تتدرج من الأقل خطورة إلى الأعلى خطورة بالتريب،،، وهناك في تصنيف الأف دي اي 1700 جهاز طبي مقسمين إلى 16 عائلة تقريبا،،، وكل عائلة تحتوي على عدد من الأجهزة،،،وعند الفتح على جهاز معين تجد تصنيفه حسب الخطورة كلاس 1 أو 2 أو3،،،، وتجد ملخص عنه وما تيسر من معلومات عنه
وهناك بعض الإستثناءات في هذه الأجهزة
ولمعرفة المزيد يمكنكم الرجوع إلى اللينكين التاليين: 
لمعرفة تصنيفات الخطورة:
http://www.fda.gov/MedicalDevices/D...dance/Overview/ClassifyYourDevice/default.htm
ولمعرفة تصنيفات الأجهزة حسب العوائل:
http://www.fda.gov/MedicalDevices/DeviceRegulationandGuidance/Overview/ClassifyYourDevice/UCM051530
ويمكنك بالرجوع إلى نفس اللينك ان تجد كيفية قراءة تصنيف الجهاز من الرقم الخاص به


----------



## علاءرجب (2 مارس 2011)

يعطيك العافية يا بشمهندس وما قصرت


----------



## أشرف الحسن (3 مارس 2011)

نحن في الخدمة مهندس علاء


----------



## أشرف الحسن (25 مارس 2011)

والله يا أخواني إنه موضوع مهم،،، ويا ريت كل من لديه خبرة في هذا الموضوع أن يثريه،،، وسأبحث أكثر في هذا الموضوع،،، وكل الشكر لكل من سيشارك في هذا الموضوع
أخوكم أشرف الحسن


----------



## ذي قار (26 مارس 2011)

مشكور جهودكم يا أستاذ اشرف الحسن :56:


----------



## mohabd28eg (24 أبريل 2011)

ربنا يكتر من امثالك ويذيد من علمك


----------



## أشرف الحسن (24 أبريل 2011)

أشكرك يا أخ محمد وأشكركم جميعا على ردودكم الداعمة وأسأل الله أن تعم الفائدة
أخوكم المحب
أشرف الحسن


----------



## mohammed.madani (25 أبريل 2011)

مشكور جدا مهندسنا على الموضوع


----------



## أشرف الحسن (25 أبريل 2011)

mohammed.madani قال:


> مشكور جدا مهندسنا على الموضوع


 
هذا من دواعي سروري أخ محمد


----------



## ليدي لين (26 أبريل 2011)

شكرا جزيلا على المعلومات


----------



## أشرف الحسن (26 أبريل 2011)

ليدي لين قال:


> شكرا جزيلا على المعلومات


 
لا شكر على واجب أخت لين


----------

